# Thrunite TN42 (XHP35 HI, 4x18650) Review: BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (Nov 8, 2016)

_*Reviewer's Note:* I am very backlogged with lights, so expect somewhat less detail than typical in my upcoming reviews. _











Following on my review of the TN40, here is the latest member in the high-output TN line of flashlights from Thrunite, the TN42 - featuring a single XHP35 HI emitter for maximum throw. Let's see how it compares to other lights in this high output class … 

*Manufacturer/Dealer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the dealer/manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: 1xCREE XHP35 HI LED 
Runs on: 4 x 18650
Working voltage: 5.5V-8.4V.
Output & Runtime (Tested with four pieces ThruNite Li-ion 18650 batteries (3.6V/3400mAh) and for CW. NW parameters is 10% off): Strobe(680 lumens /10.8hrs), Turbo(2000 lumens/1.5hrs), High(780 lumens /5.3hrs), Medium(256 lumens /17.8hrs), Low(38 lumens /4.3days), Firefly (0.8 lumens /58days).
Peak beam intensity: 600750cd.
Max beam distance: 1550m.
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard (2 meters).
Impact resistant: 1.0 meter.
Working Temperature: -40℃-40℃.
Dimensions: 206mm (length) x 100mm x 52mm.
 Weight: 666g (including battery carrier).
Accessories: Shoulder strap*1, Strap ring*1, A, Spare O-ring*2, Side switch Cap*1, Battery Carrier x1 (inside the flashlight).
MSRP: ~$200
I don't have the retail packaging, but I would expect it is similar to the TN40 I recently reviewed. 










All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Thrunite TN42*: Weight: 661.6g, Length: 206mm, Width (bezel): 100.0mm
*Thrunite TN40*: Weight (with battery pack): 780.0g, Length: 171mm, Width (bezel): 100.1mm
*Thrunite TN36*: Weight: 390.4g, Length: 125.4mm, Width (bezel): 64.0mm
*Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2)*: Weight: 571.4g (723g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 78.9mm

*Acebeam K70*: Weight: 584.6g, Length: 204mm, Width (bezel): 88.1mm
*Eagletac SX25L3 3x18650*: Weight: 315.9g, Length: 150.2mm, Weight (bezel): 47.0mm
*Fenix TK75*: Weight: 516.0g (700g with 4x18650), Length: 184mm, Width (bezel): 87.5mm
*Nitecore TM11*: Weight: 342.6g (476g with 8xCR123A), Length 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 59.5mm 
*Niwalker MM15*: Weight: 333.7g (without handle), 355.9g (with handle), (539g with 4x18650 and handle), Length: 114.6mm, Weight (bezel): 63.7mm
*Niwalker MM18*: Weight: 510.g (without handle), 534.1g (with handle), Length: 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 73.9mm






























The TN42 is a substantial light, with a massive head/reflector for throw. Anodizing is a flat black, and is in good shape on my sample. Body labels are very minimal, and clear. Knurling on the body handle is aggressive, which definitely helps with grip. There are a number of attachment points for a shoulder strap or wrist lanyard. The light can tailstand stably.

Screw threads are square-cut. Threads are anodized, but it is the tension on the battery carrier connection to the head that determines if the light can activate. The light can be easily locked out by a simple twist of the head.

The TN42 uses a single side-mounted electronic switch to control on/off and mode switching. Switch feel is about typical, and there is a definite "click" when making full contact. Scroll down for a discussion of the user interface.

The battery carrier works with flat-top 18650 cells, thanks to the raised contacts. This also means that you will find it a tight fit for most button top cells. 














The TN42 has a massive smooth reflector, coupled with the small profile XHP35 HI emitter. This design is clearly optimized to produce very good throw. Scroll down for details. 

*User Interface*

Click the switch to turn the light on/off.

When the light is on, press-and-hold the side switch to cycle through Low > Medium > High, in a repeating loop. The light has mode memory and remembers your choice.

To access Turbo, from any mode, double-click the switch. To access Strobe, double-click again from Turbo. 

To access Firefly, from Off, press-and-hold the switch. Note that Turbo, Strobe and Firefly are not on the main sequence.

From Off, the light will turn on is the last memorized mode with a single click (except for Firefly, Turbo, and Strobe).

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*






There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level – the TN42 is fully current-controlled. 

Strobe:





Strobe was a typical fast tactical strobe of ~13Hz. 

*Standby Drain*

A standby current drain is inevitable on the TN40, due to the electronic switch in the head. Similar to the TN40, I get a ~40uA current. Given the 2s2p arrangement in the carrier, that would mean that 3400mAh cells would be fully drained in around 20 years (theoretically).  Since this is below the self-discharge rate of Li-ion, it is not at all a concern.

Note that you can easily break this current by unscrewing the head slightly, thanks to the tension on connection to the battery carrier. I recommend you do for this for lowering the risk of accidental activation – it certainly is not necessary from a current drain perspective.

*Beamshots:*

All lights are on protected 18650 ICR chemistry batteries, except for the TN40 which is on its custom cells. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). 





























































It is always hard to compare high output lights at this ridiculously close distance.  But the TN42 is clearly an incredible thrower, with a very smooth spillbeam (i.e., none of the artifacts of the TN40 multi-well setup). 

I haven't a chance to do outdoor beamshots yet, so you will have to rely on the actual beam measures below for now.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






As predicted by the beamshots, the TN42 is an incredible thrower. It even outperforms my first-generation Vinh Nguyen-modified TK61vn. This makes the TN42 the current distance champ in my collection. oo:






That's pretty good concurrence to published specs. 

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

As always, my standard runtimes are done under a cooling fan. 











The light is very flat-stabilized at all levels. You can see a few minor step-downs on Turbo over time. Runtime was consistent with Thrunite specs. Overall efficiency is very good, but the TN40 and some other XHP35 HI lights seem to exceed it.

*Potential Issues*:

The light is a substantial size, and I'm not sure what carry options it comes with (my review sample was an engineering sample without standard packaging)

Due to the electronic switch in the head, the light has a stand-by current when the battery pack is connected. But this is completely negligible, and not a concern. To prevent accidental activation though, I recommend you lock the light out by a simple twist of the head.

The battery carrier is bit tight for longer cells. I recommend you use flat-top 18650s in the carrier.

Overall output/runtime efficiency is very good, but a bit less than the TN40 or some competing XHP35 HI lights.

*Preliminary Observations*

The TN42 is an outstanding thrower – in fact, it is the new distance throwing champ in my collection. oo:

The single emitter design means you don't have any of the artifacts from the multi-well TN40. The head/reflector design gives you incredibly focused throw, and broad (but dimmer) spillbeam. I suspect many throw-fans would find this beam pattern right up their alley. 

The interface is the same as the TN40, with Turbo and Firefly off the main sequence (available as a double-click and press-hold-from-off, respectively). I find it fairly easy to remember and easy to use.

There is a lot of competition in the extreme throw camp, and the TN42 adds yet another option. It's interesting to compare this one to the TN40 – which produces a number of beam artifacts, but provides more overall output (while still producing outstanding throw). Certainly a lot to consider – hopefully the detailed testing results of the various lights presented here will help you come to a decision if you are in the market for such a light. :wave:

----

TN42 was supplied by Thrunite for review.


----------



## MikeB. (Nov 8, 2016)

Excellent review. Thanks.


----------



## maukka (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the review and confirming the lack of PWM. This is one amazing light albeit for only very specific purposes. Never seizes to amaze me though.


----------



## lund1660 (Nov 9, 2016)

Was this the 5000k or 6000k selfbuilt?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 9, 2016)

lund1660 said:


> Was this the 5000k or 6000k selfbuilt?


Thrunite didn't specify, but the beam definitely looks Cool White to my eye. The Neutral White version should be ~10% lower on output and beam specs.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks Selfbuilt for another great review with very valuable runtime graphs!

Though I very much like regulated output I have changed my mind a bit. I don't find it at a problem if the output isn't absolutely stable, because I have learned according to personal experience that a slight difference isn't perceptible for the eyes. And in this case I would say turbomode, while it's a like you say: few minor step-downs on Turbo, the output will be perceived as stable for the eyes. 
I understand TN42 is a great light. With a probably not really necessary performance, but for sure it's a fun light! I really think it will noticeably illuminate some lower located clouds!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 9, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> I don't find it at a problem if the output isn't absolutely stable, because I have learned according to personal experience that a slight difference isn't perceptible for the eyes.


Yes, I have much the same view personally. People here typically prefer to see the flat stabilization, but as I have long argued, it is typically more efficient to be only partially regulated. You can see that in the Acebeam K70 comparison above.


----------



## glevum (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the review SB. Looking for a new thrower, either this or the K70. Gave my elderly father my SR95s UT after he was attacked in his own home. he wont part with it now. The K70vn looks awesome as well, missed out on one on ebay uk.


----------



## Skeeterg (Nov 9, 2016)

Thats a big light,but I still would love to have a killer thrower like this one. Thanks again for bringing us these awesome reviews.


----------



## seery (Nov 10, 2016)

Excellent review sb. 

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 10, 2016)

where did you get the data for the niwalker's? i've been waiting for more details on the new models. perhaps you're in possession of them? HMMMMM???!!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 11, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> where did you get the data for the niwalker's? i've been waiting for more details on the new models. perhaps you're in possession of them? HMMMMM???!!!


Yes, I was wondering if someone would notice that. 

Working on those the reviews now, they will be out next (likely next week some time). :wave:


----------



## Capolini (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the review!

I am getting the VN version which has about 12% more output!

To the best of your recollection, which would have a tighter beam? The TK61vn or the TN42? 

,,,,THANKS,,,,,,Capolini 

*EDIT : *I opened up Two tabs and went back and forth comparing your wall shots b/w the TK61vn and TN42 at several shutter speeds!!

I concluded[first by eye] that the TN42 has a slightly bigger Hot spot with less spill than the TK61vn! Then I actually got a tape measure and measured the wall shots w/ the 1/800 shutter speed for both lights. The TN42 was 1/16" wider!! Aren't I so scientific!:laughing:

Would you agree with that?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 12, 2016)

Capolini said:


> I concluded[first by eye] that the TN42 has a slightly bigger Hot spot with less spill than the TK61vn! Then I actually got a tape measure and measured the wall shots w/ the 1/800 shutter speed for both lights. The TN42 was 1/16" wider!! Aren't I so scientific!:laughing:
> Would you agree with that?


I just compared them side-by-side, and I would the TN42 has a smaller hotspot than my first-gen TK61vn. The TN42 does have a slightly narrower spillbeam (and the spill is brighter).


----------



## Capolini (Nov 12, 2016)

selfbuilt said:


> I just compared them side-by-side, and I would the TN42 has a smaller hotspot than my first-gen TK61vn. The TN42 does have a slightly narrower spillbeam (and the spill is brighter).




Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for the nice review, selfbuilt. I have a 5000K version ordered and am looking forward to it. My best current thrower is my K50vn with a de-domed XM-L2. This should have slightly more throw and lumens and I like the fact that this has a side switch.


----------



## panag (Dec 29, 2016)

very nice review!!!!!!!! allways the best!!!!!


----------



## Bugdozer (Feb 1, 2017)

Where did selfbuilt go? Haven't seen any posts since mid November. Always enjoy his stuff.


----------



## tallboybass (Feb 6, 2017)

It's been 1/4 year since this last review, is Selfbuilt ok?


----------



## Agustin (Feb 28, 2017)

Beautiful and powerful flashlight


----------



## pistonsandgears (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the review. I have been tempted by this one. I have the original version of the TN32 and have been impressed by it's throw. This new TN42 looks like it would out throw it by quite a bit. I do like the magnetic switch ring that they used on the TN32, but I'm sure the new button switch would be fine. I do like the portability of the TN32 its large but i can slip it into my back pocket pretty comfortably, the TN42 looks quite a bit larger.


----------



## tallboybass (Mar 22, 2017)

Seriously, 4 1/2 months since we've heard from Selfbuilt. Any info on how/what he's doing?


----------



## start90a (Mar 22, 2017)

tallboybass said:


> Seriously, 4 1/2 months since we've heard from Selfbuilt. Any info on how/what he's doing?



But he is visiting the forum, so send him a private message to ask why isn't writing anymore.. hoping the best!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah, sorry guys - been meaning to stop by for awhile with an update. Just posted one in my main review thread. :wave:


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 19, 2018)

Over a year since I posted here about this light I finally grabbed it with charger and 4 cells at Thrunite Christmas sale. I received it yesterday.
As usual I am satisfied with Thrunite. This IS a substantial light and it's a beast of thrower. Commenting the quality is superfluous. The knurling is great and makes a good grip. I chose the neutral white, which I always do if that's an option. The tint is very similar to the tint of my TN32NW but the hotspot is smaller and MUCH more intense. 
According to the specs TN42 actually outthrows as well TN32 and Olight SR52UT even at high mode, and I think that may be correct. The UI of TN42 is in my totally liking and I really appreciate that firefly and turbomode are not included in the memory, and that it needs a double click for turbomode. Because of this I will never doubt about whether I use high or turbo(or accidently activate turbo when I want high), which otherwise can be a problem with multimode lights. Also I appreciate that if I want to change from mid to low mode it doesn't cycle through high mode first but goes down to low mode. This UI is the best of all in my opinion, and I am happy that Thrunite uses it in TN4A and TN30 as well.
I would like a protecting case with straps or handle to it for transport. Thrunite should offer a case similar to the hard case of TN32 and 35! The large reflector glass is a very vulnerable part of the light and it should be protected under transport.
TN42 is now another great light in my collection(selection) and Thrunite definitely is even more one of my favorite flashlight brands.

Just a small note: the LED base(or what it's called) of my light is white and not black as the light in the review.


----------

